
Show HN: CoinHub for iOS - electic
http://coinhubapp.com/
======
electic
Hi HN,

I bought my first Bitcoin and Ethereum. Like many of you know, cryptocurrency
is traded 24/7/365\. So the first thing I did was go to the App Store and look
for some great quote and news apps so I can stay connected to what is
happening in the markets.

What I found was disappointing. There weren’t many apps and the ones I did
find were terribly designed, didn’t cover all the exchanges, didn’t plot out
trend lines clearly, didn’t have news, and weren’t realtime. If you are doing
anything with cryptocurrency, having this at your finger tips is a must.

So I began to write a simple, yet stylish, app that would just tell me the
quote of currencies I had invested in. I hope you like it. If you have
feedback or questions, let me know!

-R

~~~
ecesena
Where do you pull data from?

I'll definitely try this app, I've built my own super-simple dashboard [1] for
the same reason, with data pulled from kraken.

[1] [http://priceeth.github.io/](http://priceeth.github.io/)

~~~
mikehotel
The app credits
[https://www.cryptocompare.com/](https://www.cryptocompare.com/) for the data.

------
andreygrehov
One relatively unknown feature of the iPhone's Stocks app is the support of
ETHUSD, BTCUSD and LTCUSD pairs.

~~~
madeofpalk
I'm assuming this is just from the underlying API (Yahoo Finance?) supporting
those idents, rather than Stocks itself?

~~~
andreygrehov
Correct. Same pairs will also work in the macOS's Stocks widget[1], which is
driven by the same API.

[1] [https://ibb.co/d7Meab](https://ibb.co/d7Meab)

------
rezashirazian
Love the app, but did you really need to apply PornHub's look and feel?

------
saurik
(The order of the buttons is shown to be "1M 1H 1D", but they are actually "1H
1D 1M". You can even see this in the screenshot on the website: 1M is
selected, but clearly that is one hour worth of information.) (edit: It just
occurred to me that maybe it is trying to say "break down the information into
minutes, hours, and days" instead of "show me information for an hour, a day,
or a month"... that's confusing.)

~~~
electic
Hi,

The way it works today:

1M will show you 60 data points with 1 minute precision.

1H will show you 60 data points with 1 hour precision.

1D will show you 50 data points with 1 day precision.

But happy to hear feedback on the time chooser.

------
sxates
Are Crypto Coin Portfolio apps the new Weather apps? Seems like a new one
comes out every day.

------
vishal_sankhla
Just downloaded the app! Pretty neat and cool app. It would be great to be
able to add a portfolio to this app. Good work overall.

------
coryl
Widget would be great. For some reason hitting the 1D button is very spotty.

------
pololee
downloaded, opened and clicked the top-rigth +, crashed, uninstalled.

on iOS 11.0.1

~~~
electic
Hi, thanks for letting me know. I saw the crash report. A fix will be in 1.3.

------
nopit
K. Now get https for your site.

edit: downloaded, opened, tapped eth, scrolled down to see news and the app
crashes. uninstalled. to the dev: it was on iOS.

------
asasidh
Blockfolio Coinbase CoinCap I use all three. Will give this a shot if there is
something useful that I am missing

------
baccredited
Does any app just show your portfolio and its value on the home screen? That's
what I'm really looking for

~~~
electic
There is a portfolio feature coming that will show gain loss and it will work
across multiple currency pairs as well. So for example, you can buy XMR <>
BTC, or ETH <> USD and it will do all the math and figure out the gain loss in
the fiat of your choice. We are working on it.

------
programmarchy
Tapping the Apple icon in mobile safari opens a blank page for me instead of
going to the App Store.

------
wyred
The data for LTC doesn't seem to load. All the other default 3
cryptocurrencies loaded.

~~~
electic
What country are you in?

~~~
wyred
Singapore, if it helps, I'm using an iPhone and have the language settings set
to Japanese.

------
parski
Did you make the skeleton views for labels yourself? They look great.

------
sqlcook
Nice looking app! What did you use for the charts?

~~~
electic
Hi,

There is a open source project here:

[https://github.com/Herb-Sun/OKKLineSwift](https://github.com/Herb-
Sun/OKKLineSwift)

but I had to fix a ton of issues to get it to work with multiple currencies at
the same time.

~~~
j_s
Are these fixes open source? Obviously with the MIT license the choice is
entirely yours.

